# Just moved to Mexico City



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Hi. I moved to Mexico City last september to be with someone i met 9 months earlier. I left everything behind. We got enfafed and are very happy. I am English. The city is very different to other parts of Mexico but you only live once. It is difficult to make friends gere gecause there is a lack of trust and the way of life is very different. Hope this helps


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mark valentine said:


> Hi. I moved to Mexico City last september to be with someone i met 9 months earlier. I left everything behind. We got enfafed and are very happy. I am English. The city is very different to other parts of Mexico but you only live once. It is difficult to make friends gere gecause there is a lack of trust and the way of life is very different. Hope this helps


It takes time to make friends in Mexico, though people will smile and be friendly on the surface. Of course, the way of life is different here - before moving to Mexico, had you ever spent much time away from England? Do you speak Spanish? If you don't, that could explain why it's been difficult for you to make friends here. I suggest signing up for a Spanish class right away!


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

My fiance is Mexican and in 6 months i have learnt a lot of Spanish but in the city its more difficult than the outlying towns as people are more scared gere to trust others. I was warned not to impart personal information here and to remain vigilant at all times. It is a little like a prison here. Being a huge city, moving around has its problems as some friends live so far away in terms of travel times.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

You're probably experiencing a substantial change in your cultural norms, and a different language. Add to that the fact that the Mexico City metropolitan area has an enormous population. One key to successful living there will be fluency, or conversational ability ... in Spanish. Without that ... the transition will probably not be successful. Are you currently working? Best of luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mark valentine said:


> My fiance is Mexican and in 6 months i have learnt a lot of Spanish but in the city its more difficult than the outlying towns as people are more scared gere to trust others. I was warned not to impart personal information here and to remain vigilant at all times. It is a little like a prison here. Being a huge city, moving around has its problems as some friends live so far away in terms of travel times.


Mexico City is a huge place, but eventually it should start to feel more like home. In my experience (over 6 years now), Mexicans tend to be more paranoid about safety than I think is necessary. Just use ordinary caution when dealing with strangers and people you don't know well, just as you would in any other megalopolis. And smiles and polite expressions will help ease your transition. In my own neighborhood, I feel completely at ease - it's rather like living in a small town where you know everyone, and I live in the center of the D.F., near the American Embassy and El Angel.


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Where do you originate from ?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Mark, it might be helpful to people reading your comments if you utilize the quote feature when responding to what others have replied ... so that we understand what and/or whom you are referring to in your comments. I noted this in a different discussion you've started and I was confused as to whom you were referring to. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mark valentine said:


> Where do you originate from ?


I was born in Philadelphia and have lived in several other places in the States over the years: Milwaukee and Madison, Wisconsin; Boston, Massachusetts, and New York City. Before retiring in Mexico, I lived here a couple of times and have also lived in Spain, in Barcelona and Madrid.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Mark, it might be helpful to people reading your comments if you utilize the quote feature when responding to what others have replied ... so that we understand what and/or whom you are referring to in your comments. I noted this in a different discussion you've started and I was confused as to whom you were referring to. Thanks.


Good suggestion, Longford. To do this just click on the Reply With Quote icon on the post you're responding to.


----------



## Rayito de luna (May 7, 2014)

I also have found that people tend to be more guarded and less likely to embrace the "lets be friends!!" Concept. Much of that IS that Mexico City and surrounding area is so HUGE, just like in the US people in central KS wave at those driving by and New Yorkers run you off the road.  

Give it time, working or participating in a hobby (a futbol/soccer team! A knitting club? Something! ) would certainely put you with people with similar interest at least. Good luck! Keep trying, be friendly to people you see on a daily basis and it will happen eventually.


----------

